# Boas > Anacondas >  Can't wait!!

## hypnotixdmp

My girl cleared up about 4 days ago and I think she ALMOST ready!!


I really, really, REALLY want a male so I can breed her...but only one person I know is TRYING to breed them and I'm hoping in about 2 more months that I can get one from him!!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-18-2014)

----------

